# My fishy addiction



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to share some pics of my 2 tanks. The tanks have all been put together by the generousity of the members of this forum- AND A SPECIAL THANKS to those who were willing to be generous with their knowledge and also with their time 

Here is the 20 gallon-thanks to tangdaddy for getting me started, I'm sure he has a few grey hairs from all my questions! 20 GAL, ada substrate and co2 system

























My 10 gallon from Smiladon - Revamped, thanks for a good deal :0)
low tech, eco complete


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful tanks,
Thank you for sharing some pictures with us!


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Awsome planted tanks you got there.

I especially like the first tank !! Looks so natural..!!GOOD job!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tanks! Thanks for the frogbit!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i love the 20 gallon, looks great, healthy vibrant plants, very impressed, good job.

Just need the hairgrass to fill in more and that will complete the look


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice  thanks for sharing


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your tanks look amazing, good job....

Told you Ada is Dabomb!! just plant add co2 and watch it grow(like a chiapet )


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Planted tanks look great...Everything is growing well.. _


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks everyone! couldn't have done it with lots of help


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

So beautiful


----------

